# Team Associated RC12L4



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

I just bought a now RC12L4 and when i put the front tires on, there was alot of play in them I am wondering if this is normal, or if i have to put some spacers on the axle to take out some of this play.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Are you talking about side-to-side play? If you are using the e-clip axles, then yes, you might have to use shims to take that side-to-side movement out. Just use the small motor armature shims. You want to leave a little bit of play so that the wheels still spin freely.

-Rich


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

yea side to side play, thanks!


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

i was also wondering how to adjust front ride Height?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Two ways to do that:

1) tire diameter of the front tires
2) shims under the lower a-arms.

-Rich


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

It was the first time driving the car today and when i was turning in the corners there was a loud chatter, im not sure how to fix it. also the wheel came off the axle, but the bearings and e-clip was still on the axle, how do i fix these things??


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Chatter can be caused by many different factors - including a body that is hitting the ground. Unfortunately, you will need to describe the chatter more. Also, what kind of surface are you racing on - carpet? asphalt? Also, what is your setup on the car (ie: camber, caster, tire compounds front and rear). A diff in the rear that is not built properly can also cause problems.

In regards to your front wheels coming off, that is most likely because you are using incorrect bearings for the style of wheels you have. I am betting you are using unflanged bearings with rims that require flanged bearings. That is most likely why you had so much side-to-side play once you put the e-clips on.

If you look inside the hole of the rim that the axle goes through (where the bearings are) and you do not see any "fins" inside, then that rim requires flanged bearings.

-Rich


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

the tires are parma,you can push the bearings straight through the wheels
Camber: 1.0
Caster: 10
Tire compounds Front: purple
Rear: gray


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

where can u buy flanged bearings


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

The parma tires are great tires. Those are what I run. You need flanged bearings for those. Your local hobby store should be able to get them for you.

-Rich


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

whats a good indoor setup? For this car.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Max - Have a look at this website (Team Associated's Mike Lufaso) - good info & setup tips for 12L4 & others.

http://home.sc.rr.com/mlufaso/rc/

Denney


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks Denney

Max


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Denny-are you going to the ROAR race in livonia october 23?

Max


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Not sure yet...Jason & I had wanted to get to a few out of town races this winter & that looks like a good one.

Denney


----------

